# TSS4 Reel



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Howdy all, i'm thinking of picking up one of these shimano models. My local tackle store guy says they are the classic mackerel spin reel and the aren't making them any more after about January next year. I 'like the idea of a waterproof drag and it seems nice and rugged. Also, $145.00 a good price? Thanks and tight lines to all.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Great reel - I'll bet they'll be around for a few years yet though as there are quite a few out there. I've heard the rumors that they'll cease production a few times - don't know if it's true. Such a great reel.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HAY FISHPOD The tss4 is the best spining high speed sping reel under $2OO IT will outlast others. Ive try the okuma reels nice to use but will not last as long as tss4 . IT LASTED me one year spining for mackerel. Iam not saying that the okuma is not a good reel it is AND it is much more smoother to use BUT the tss4 will last alot longer . tss4 you should be able to pick up for $ 130 HOPE THAT HELPS , MILAN


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Fishrod

Amart had these on special last month for $125.00. Their catalogue said they had done a bulk buy so maybe they have some left. Worth a call.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks heaps guys - thats great feedback. Found one for $129 ebay. Have an amart really close so will check up on that price/special. The fact that Billybob uses one is a great wrap. I wonder will getting one make me as successful as him on those spaniards??? I suppose I better get a yak first. Swing/espiri/kingfisher/fishmatics offshore model/ a hobie????? What way to go.................. FP


----------

